# do you think this is true?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i was talking to a guy about what mods i have and he was telling me that im possibly in the mid to low 14's in the 1/4 mile so maybe you guys can tell me if thats possible with these mods! 
japanese ga16de: 
hot shot cai 
hot shot header 
greddy sp cat-back 
fidanza flywheel 
act stage 4 clutch 
nx 50 shot nitrous 
es motor mounts 

thanks....i do plan on going to the track but not any time soon...because im redoing the car over paint wise...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

don't forget extensive weight reduction and softer compound tires...

Good Luck!


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

14's with just that? No, I doubt it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You won't be able to without some major weight reduction.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> *I have JWT cams, JWT flywheel,JWT Clutch, JWT ECU, UR pullies,Hotshot header, Hotshot cold air, Ported throttle body, Extrude honed intake manifold and 2 inch mandrel cat back exhaust and my car runs 15.60. *


a 50 shot of nitrous after that should put you into 14's...mind you, this is a ga in a 200sx


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I would doubt it, maybe HIGH 14's. Think about it you have a mid-high 15 sec car w/o the NOS. It is a GA after all. Try a 100 shot and see what happens.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i would prolly put money on a 50 shot on motivational's setup reaching 14's....a 50 shot is still about 50 more hp anyway you look at it...i dont see why you would hit at least mid 14's


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you look at those mods its probably around 140-160hp at the wheels. guy on the sr20 board hit a high 14 and his dyno was 149hp @ the wheels. but then again....that car is about as gutted and stripped as you can get


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> *16.3 is good. I run my car with everything in it, the spare and a speaker box and roll bar. I've never striped it down or tried slicks. I usually run it with 1/4 tank of gas.
> Along time ago when it only had an aftermarket muffler and K&N airfilter it ran 17.0 and then Iput a 50 shot of nitrous on it ran 14.70 with 18 inch wheels. Ihaven't tried it with the nitrous since it runs 15.60 on the motor. I would think it would run 13.9- 14.1 now, but I am getting ready to install the Hotshot turbo kit. *


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

heres that thread btw...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32612&highlight=time


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

with a 50 shot, weight reduction and those mods I think high 14s is reasonable...


----------

